# Help Electric Problems



## Psychoniss (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a 1986 Nissan 300ZX My electris fan for the rad is not hooked up and does not have clutch fan. does it suppost to have a clutch fan. and heater fan in car will not turn off or turn down with swtich any help would b e nice thanks


----------

